# RIP, Sweet Quiz



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I know I haven't been around much since going back to graduate school...

Some of you may have already heard the sad news. I unexpectedly lost my Sweet Quiz last week. I finally managed a full explanation:

Caninestein Dog Training: The life and loss of Quiz...

He was a one-in-a-million dog, and my heart is, indeed, broken.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stephanie.... I'm so sorry! 

I'll never forget the videos you used to post training him in the park. He was a great dog. You were a great team. 

I lost my Danny - similarly. The surgery went smoothly, spleen removed, heart/lungs/liver clear. He passed away the next morning from a blood clot. There is nothing more gutting and revolting than going to the vet the next day to pay for the surgery, despite the fact your dog never woke up after it.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I am so so sorry. What a tearful story, run free Quiz.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh no. I am so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG Stephanie, I don't know what to say. "I'm sorry" doesn't begin to cover it. 
There are no words.
Run free sweet Quiz. You will be so missed.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please accept my condolences on the loss of your beloved dog.  You were one of the people on this forum I always looked to as a great teacher when I first found this site. I remember being amazed by your Quiz. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

How heart broken you must be! I thought someone else on the forum had a Golden named Quiz and it surely couldn't be your Quiz. You must feel so empty right now. You will always have wonderful memories of your wonder dog, Quiz.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG Stephanie, I am so very incredibly sorry. Quiz was amazing - no! the two of you were amazing.

But, you are right. The anger at a vets mistake causing a beloved dog to die before his time in a strange way helps see you over the first wrenching grief. This happened with my Rowdy so I know this to be true.

Run free beautiful Quiz, though many of us only knew you through videos and this forum, you were loved across the world. You will be missed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.... and I've got to go give my boys a special hug now.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Quiz was an amazing dog. I loved watching your videos of him. He will be missed by many. I hope the pain you are feeling now will quickly turn to fond memories of your boy.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry, Stephanie. Like others, I loved reading your posts about your adventures with Quiz, and I learned a lot from your videos. Run free, sweet boy...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Quiz, not Quiz with the great feats on GRF? I am so very sorry, and under these circumstances, tragic. You will be sorely missed sweet boy. And your final leap to heaven, float free boy.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry to read this. Just devastating.

I came across one of your older posts last week and thought about what great advice you gave and also thought about what a great dog Quiz was and how I enjoyed watching his videos.

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My tears have been flowing since reading this on FB. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh no, Stephanie! I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry. When you lose your heart dog a part of your heart just dies too, takes time for what is left to start healing... Hugs


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

A tragic loss for an incredibly gracious lady. I'm so sorry and hope they continue to do what is right.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry to hear of Quiz's passing. Your story of his loss breaks my heart. Play hard at the bridge, sweet boy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

inge said:


> I am so very, very sorry, Stephanie. Like others, I loved reading your posts about your adventures with Quiz, and I learned a lot from your videos. Run free, sweet boy...



I'm so sorry to hear about Quiz, Stephanie. You just never know. You and Quiz were one of the reasons I fell so hard for this forum. My thoughts are with you. And Quiz run & play hard and sleep softly, you won't ever be forgotten.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stephanie I am so sorry for your loss. It is tragic..


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

There truly are no words, except I am so very very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Quiz.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your tragic loss. I truly enjoyed watching videos of Quiz and the joy he showed working as your partner. Rest in peace sweet Quiz.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

He took a piece of all our hearts to the Bridge with him. Run free, sweet Quiz.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read of this tragic loss. Rest peacefully Quiz. You were certainly loved. Carol


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

So deeply sorry for your loss. I can not even imagine your heartbreak. 







RIP sweet Quiz


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Stephanie my thoughts are with you. 

RIP Quiz. Wait...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so sorry to read about your loss.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Quiz, I know it must be utterly devastating. Hold on to those memories. {{HUGGS}}


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh that is just heartbreaking and tragic. I'm not sure that your anger is masking your grief now, but the shock probably is. I don't think I've ever seen the videos of Quiz but I will go through the threads and take a look. It sounds like he has left a legacy.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

What sad and tragic news. I am so very, very sorry for your terrible loss. Run free, sweet Quiz.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Stephane, I am so very sorry for the loss of your heardog, Quiz. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so very sad and sorry that Quiz has passed run free at the bridge knowing how much you are loved, Stephanie my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry, this is truly heartbreaking. Quiz will be very, very missed....but never forgotten.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry that this had to happen. When you're at the camp go out into the wild and scream til you're hoarse!!!! Nothing will help, but please know that we are praying for you
beth, moose and angel


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just so sorry for your loss of sweet Quiz. I always enjoyed reading about your boy. Thinking of you...


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.. Run free Quiz..


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Stephanie, I am so very sorry for your huge loss. Quiz was a one in a million dog, and he will be sorely missed by many, some of whom only saw him on video. Rest well, sweet pup, knowing that you and your Stephanie will be reunited somewhere down the road....


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

So so sorry to hear this terrible news. I always loved seeing the training videos of him...such a lovely, joyful guy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been a fan of Quiz for a long time. I loved seeing videos of him working and the obvious bond between the two of you. He so clearly loved his work in those videos. I also have a very, very soft spot for a little red Golden, having had and lost one myself.

Sleep soft, sweet guy. You're a good dog.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Like I said on Facebook, I haven't been this affected by the death of a GRF dog in quite some time. He really epitomized why this breed is so awesome, and the relationship you shared with him was definitely very special... everyone could see it, even those of us who never had the pleasure to meet him. Big virtual hugs sent your way...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Quiz


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Stephanie,
I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you.
Godspeed Quiz.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Stephanie, there are simply no words to ease the raw pain of your loss. Quiz was and will always be an icon of the Golden Retriever Community and will remain in the hearrts of many forever.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been absolutely heartbroken about this since I heard.... and even more so now that I heard the rest of the story. I admire the way you are handling this and hope you can find some comfort in the fact that Quiz will, without a doubt, help save the lives of other dogs. He was one of a kind and has always been one of my favorites. Like Marlene said, I haven't been this affected by the loss of a dog in a very long time... I may never have had the honor to give him a good belly rub or ear nuzzle but I did love him from across the miles. Thank you for sharing him and the beautiful bond that you shared with all of us. 

Play hard, sweet Quiz. I have no doubt our bridge boys and girls will love you every bit as much as we did.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words.

Quiz was truly a one-of-a-kind dog. He was more fun than a barrel of monkeys and such a love bug at home. I always knew he was special, but the outpouring of support and kind words from people who only knew him through pics and videos is just amazing. I am honored beyond belief to know that so many other people knew he was special, too.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Quiz...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG!! I am so shocked...and so very, very sorry for your loss. I want to agree with everything Jersey's Mom said...especially the part of Quiz helping to save lives of others. I commend you for writing such a beautiful tribute to Quiz. I think I would have a hard time keeping the anger toward the surgeon to a minimum. Take care of yourself and Zoie. RIP Quiz...you will be missed!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so very sorry to hear about Quiz
Rest In Peace Quiz


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. It's tragic. What a lovely special boy he was, and still is.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. I too enjoyed your many posts & videos about the wonder boy.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Thank you all for the kind words.
> 
> Quiz was truly a one-of-a-kind dog. He was more fun than a barrel of monkeys and such a love bug at home. I always knew he was special, but the outpouring of support and kind words from people who only knew him through pics and videos is just amazing. I am honored beyond belief to know that so many other people knew he was special, too.


I think I can say for many here that you and Quiz set the standard we strive for in our relationships with our own dogs. The love between you two was so obvious, and it has affected us all.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry! What a tragic loss. I will be sending prayers to you at this incredibly difficult time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stephanie*

Stephanie

I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am about QUIZ-I know he led a VERY HAPPY AND WONDERFUL LIFE with you!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry that this nightmare had to be yours. You have a very special Golden angel watching over you now. When you miss him very badly and need to feel him close, try this: The Star.

Peace be with you.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

How terrible. I'm so sorry for your loss. Quiz seemed like an amazing dog, and a great friend.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

So very sorry to hear about Quiz. I just spent some time looking at his videos - what a great pair you were. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the tragic loss of Quiz. Sending thoughts to help you thru the difficult days ahead.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Quiz - have just read the story and have no words to say that will help. I hope you can get some answers from your vet, and although it will not alter the very sad outcome, hopefully it will stop it happening again. My heart goes out to you.

Run free, fast and strong, and sleep softly Quiz


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Quiz

I had a similar situation years ago but that was the days when you just took the vets advice Mouse a dog had her spleen removed not cancer but due to the bad care from the vet I lost her 2 weeks later and still haunts me.
That was why when Meg had a tumor on her spleen I said no don't remove it but will add not the same vet but happy to say Meg was fine.

But just so sorry for you so very hard to except (hugs)


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful boy with us over the years. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of Quiz. I just watched the obedience trial video..what a team you guys were! He was a very special, beautifull boy...


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What sad, sad news.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Holy Crap! Stephanie I am SO sorry for your loss. I didn't know, Barb told me. I rarely get to spend time here any more. 

He will be part of you forever as Maxine is still a part of me. Such a tragic end. Many{{hugs}}

Run free sweet Quiz. 

Ann


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Every time I see this thread again it sends me spinning. I wish I could turn back the calendar and undo this.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Stephanie, I am so, so sorry. I gasped when I read your blog post. I felt gutted myself. I know how awful it is to lose your heart dog - I did, too, just a few weeks ago. My heart truly goes out to you. There are no words.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of your special boy Quiz. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Godspeed Quiz


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Phillyfisher said:


> I think I can say for many here that you and Quiz set the standard we strive for in our relationships with our own dogs. The love between you two was so obvious, and it has affected us all.


Thank you.... (((HUG)))


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Quiz was a beautiful boy. In the videos he looks at you with a look that says "what do you want me to do? I'll do anything you ask!! Anything in the world." Again, so sorry for your loss. Especially under the circumstances.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

dborgers said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Quiz was a beautiful boy. In the videos he looks at you with a look that says "what do you want me to do? I'll do anything you ask!! Anything in the world." Again, so sorry for your loss. Especially under the circumstances.


Yup. He was definitely that dog. And for the most part, I looked at him with a look that said the same... We truly enjoyed each other's companionship.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry again for your loss, it's just heartbreaking.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet Quiz. I remember him well from when I joined GRF 5 years ago enjoyed his videos. I hope you can be comforted by the memories of your amazing boy. Prayers for you both.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't been on in awhile. So, when I saw this thread, I had to do a double take, not Quiz!!!! I was mesmerized by his love for you when I watch your videos and his love to work. What a great team you were . . . I was amazed. I am so sorry for your unexpected loss as it must have been traumatic for you when this happened. I always loved you posts on this forum about Quiz and the accomplishments he had. Hugs!!!!


----------

